# GNC Ultra Mega Shedding Formula for Dogs



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried this? I already give Nyah fish oil everyday and this looks like a concoction of different oils/omegas. I have been reading mixed reviews and was wondering if this actually helps with shedding. Nyah has been shedding excessively lately and it is almost unbarable. We comb her and de-shed her everyday but everytime she moves fur still flies off of her. These are the ingredients of the suppliment:


*Guaranteed Analysis for Liquid:*
Represents Minimum Levels Per Tablespoon (15 mL) Unless Otherwise Stated:

Crude Fat (min) - 40%
Moisture (max) - 36%
Linoleic Acid - 3 g (18.7%)
(Omega-6 Fatty Acids from Soybean Oil)
Zinc - 10 mg
Vitamin A - 1500 IU
Vitamin D - 150 IU
Vitamin E - 30 IU
Pyridoxine - 2 mg
Choline - 75 mg
Oleic Acid* (Omega-9 Fatty Acids from Soybean Oil) - 1 g
Alpha-Linolenic Acid* - 360 mg
(Omega-3 Fatty Acids from Soybean Oil)
EPA* & DHA* (from Fish Oil) 300 mg
Biotin* - 2 mg


----------

